# Stability and Prime



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi,
I know there is a ton of information available on these two products (Seachem Stability and Prime) but I’m still confused. Since my tank is cycled, do I need to add these both to new water during water changes and adding new water that may have evaporated? 

I have been using them all along but I think I might be going about it wrong. Not sure if I still need prime to remove chlorine.

Thanks so much,
Lauren


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

you always need to remove chlorine.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

You'll want to use Seachem Prime, at 2 drops per gallon, for every water change


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Prime as already mentioned.
Stability not necessarily in an established tank. 
I only use Prime in the established tanks for water changes (and for fish - in cycling with Betta).


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok, great. Thanks for your quick responses 😊🙏 I knew prime had to be a must but I started questioning myself. Thank you so much! 

I was reading today that Stability wasn’t necessary on tanks with a bio-filter and it made sense but I had to double check! I’ve been using it all along so I’m glad I asked. Thank you!

I really really appreciate all of your help!
🙏


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The directions for Stability: Use in a cycled tank when adding new fish and once per month to help maintain the nitrifying bacteria. I always do the former and sometimes the latter.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The directions for Stability: Use in a cycled tank when adding new fish and once per month to help maintain the nitrifying bacteria. I always do the former and sometimes the latter.


Hi,
Ok great. I will use it for maintenance each month. My directions said with each water change or once per month so that always seemed confusing to me and when I read up on it on the internet, I got even more confused🤷‍♀️. Thanks so much for getting back to me! I appreciate your help! 😊🙏


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sometimes directions are clear as mud. 

I only order fish online. Using Stability starting the day before they arrive, I've never had a cycle crash or mini cycle; even when adding 20+ Nano fish.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sometimes directions are clear as mud.
> 
> I only order fish online. Using Stability starting the day before they arrive, I've never had a cycle crash or mini cycle; even when adding 20+ Nano fish.


Lol it’s so true! 

Thank you for this information. I hope you and your pets are doing great. Have an awesome day!


----------

